# Very Basic Top Mounted PSU



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

My old system SMPS has finally given up after years of running and I am looking for a basic power supply to again make old system working. Dont need more then 350w...

Also, the case only support top mounted PSU so any can be fitted in or some specific ones ?

Please suggest.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

post your complete configuration.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> post your complete configuration.



AMD Athlon X2
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
iBall Cabinet/SMPS
AMD Radeon 4670


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> AMD Athlon X2
> 4 GB RAM
> 500 GB HDD
> iBall Cabinet/SMPS
> AMD Radeon 4670



Antec VP450P -2600.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Antec VP450P -2600.



I dont want to spend this much on old system which I am going to use very rarely. Just that it should be placed as junk I am changing the PSU. How are zebronics one if any one has used those ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

for your system. antec bp300p /vp350p is enough.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> for your system. antec bp300p /vp350p is enough.



Can these be mounted on top of cabinet ? The one I have had fan at the back and the new ones are having fans on the top..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Can these be mounted on top of cabinet ? The one I have had fan at the back and the new ones are having fans on the top..



you can.. just let the fan face downwards..


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can.. just let the fan face downwards..



Ok, thanks...so does it mean any PSU can be used for either in top or in bottom, fan should be upwards when bottom mounted and should be downwards when top mounted.. ? There is absolutely no difference otherwise right...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Ok, thanks...so does it mean any PSU can be used for either in top or in bottom, fan should be upwards when bottom mounted and should be downwards when top mounted.. ? There is absolutely no difference otherwise right...



in both cases, the fan should be facing downwards!


----------



## sanket_cm (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello Daemon, 

You can look at the Cooler Master Thunder 450 as an option else you can also look at the Cooler Master Elite 350. For your usage and configuration you need not spend too much on high-end PSU.

Regards

Sanket


----------

